# Hmm, what do you think?



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I took this picture and just want to get opinions on how the rider is doing. I'm so new at this that I don't want to say anything, but something seems off to me.









Sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I really can't see much. Maybe a more experienced eye can see what you are. All I notice is her hands seem to be way back against her chest.


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

I think she's holding onto her horses mouth a bit too much but thats just me =D


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

yea she didn't give the proper release. And I think she's gripping with her legs to stay on, her toes are pointing out a far ways.

I also noticed that she's looking at the horse..


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

What you're seeing as off is most likely her hands - instead of releasing, she's pulled them back into herself and it looks like she's bracing on him over the jump. Front angle photos are extremely hard to give a good critique of, mostly because our depth perception makes it difficult to see exactly where they are over the horse.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

too me, its looks liek she got a little left behind, and has hung onto his mouth to stay on.


----------



## Snaffle (Nov 5, 2008)

Is that at the horse palace?

She has chicken wing arms, and has pulled on the horse's neck. It looks like sher may have jumped ahead which has made her leg slide back. I also think she's standing in her stirrups rather than going into 2-point


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

LisaClarke said:


> Is that at the horse palace?
> 
> She has chicken wing arms, and has pulled on the horse's neck. It looks like sher may have jumped ahead which has made her leg slide back. I also think she's standing in her stirrups rather than going into 2-point


It is at the horse palace. Were you there on Horse Day?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I agree with everything said by others

Is this someone you know, or just a random picture you took. You need the person's permission to post a picture of a horse/rider besides yourself


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

It was a public demo.


----------

